# 1990 GMC Topkick



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Looking at a used 1990 GMC Topkick
112,000 miles
Manual transmission
gas motor 
19,280 gvw
Dump body

Anything to look for or be concerned about with this truck


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a '96 with the 427 V8 and a 5sp manual. Decent truck, they do drink gas like none other, but that is too be expected, I suppose. I looked at at a lot of Topkicks and Kodiaks before I bought mine and the biggest problems I noticed were transmission trouble, (looked at several that had lost 2nd or 3rd gear, gauges/electronics that didn't work, and loose/sagging doors. On a 20+ year old dump truck anything is possible. The only thing I would question with the one your posting is the 19,020 gvw seems low, depending on what it has for a dump box that could be very easy to overload. Mines 25,950# gvw. I have a 10' contractors dump body on it, and loaded heavy it usually weighs in at about 25,000# The tare is around 11,200.


----------

